# Help with Newbie SAtellite HDTV Questions



## sjpvt (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello all,
I am very new to the whole HDTV thing. But, I need to learn fast. We are putting the finishing touches on a new room in the house in which we have installed a nice home theater system with HDTV Plasma and the rest of the necessary toys. When we built the room, my intention was only to use it for DVD movies (which our family loves to watch). We live in northern Vermont and do not have cable TV availability. Now that I have seen what HDTV looks like, I would really love to include it in this room. I have tried to get a basic understanding of my options, but I am still quite confused. So, perhaps if I outline what I am looking for, someone here can point me in the right direction. 

First, we are primarily interested in HDTV. Any of the other non-HDTV programming options are only of secondary interest. 

Second, my understanding is that we have three options as far as satellite. That is DirecTV, Dish, and now Voom. Any opinion as to which of these companies hold the most promise for expanded HDTV programming in the near future?

Third, from what I understand, Dish's Superdish would allow me to put only one dish on the roof for all programming options. However, doesn't the three LPN DirecTV dish do the same thing with only one dish on the roof? Having only one dish on the roof is rather important. We already have a satellite dish on the roof for Internet and I know my wife would not be happy putting more than one more dish on the roof for TV. In other words, I think the limit will be two dishes on the roof. One for Internet and one for TV. It looks like Voom is also a single dish option, but I am not particularly impressed with their current HDTV programming options. 

Fourth, I am not very interested in whether or not we can get local channels. We can always watch those on one of the other TV's with our current off-air antenna. None of our local channels is broadcasting in HDTV and I do not expect that is going to change in the near future. However, I am very interested in having access to network HDTV broadcasts. For example, I would love to have access to CBS-HDTV for the Superbowl!! It looks like the Dish Network provides CBS-HDTV as an option, but there appears to be some hoops to jump through to qualify for access to this channel. Is that right?

Finally, does anyone know of a very good Web link that explains all of this to a newbie?

Thanks


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I will just tell you what I know about HD (which isn't very much). 
I'm out on the Voom thing... got nothing, nada, zippo.
Dish and DirecTV are very close with what HD programming they offer but I think Dish holds the edge. You can also get one of the Dish HD recv (6000 or the new 811) for less $$ than a HD recv from DirecTV. Cheapest DirecTV HD recv is around $400. There may be programming commitments from both providers (For DirecTv, I think it's like $32.00 per month for Total Choice), (For Dish, their America's Top 50 is around $25.00 per month). You then have to add the $10.00 per month for the HD stuff. Both companies offer a one dish solution. (I think the Superdish is ready) The DirecTV three lnb satellite dish is somewhat smaller than the Superdish. 
As far as CBS-HD, you may need waivers from your local CBS affiliate but you should check Dish's website.

Check this:

http://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customernetqual/nqCustomerLocalsCheck.jsp

That's about all that I can give you. Hope some of our HD guys can pitch in soon.

One of our guys did an overview of the Dish HD channels.

See here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=20918


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Do you have Adelphia available at any chance? I think it is available up there.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I think Dish issued a warning that the current, old satellite at 105 degrees might not currently cover your geographic area, but is seems most HD will also be at 110 (with current Dish500) http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=20422&highlight=105
They will be launching a new satellite, but that may be a year, and I'm not sure if any CBS-HD feed is available from anywhere other than the wing satellites (needing a second dish)

The other "option" is the Canadian Sat services BEV and StarChoice, but they need a address broker to look like you have a Canadian address. (But do offer all major network US HDTV feeds from 1 or 2 markets via sat!)


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Here is a very experienced and knowledgable satellite dealer in your area. If you contact them directly I'm sure they will take very good care of you.

Antenna Man

Tell'em "stereohificenter" from dishretailer.com sent you.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

You can get the HD package from Dish for $14.99 per month without a AT?? package. I do now that I have DirecTivos. $9.99 for the package and $5.00 access fee.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Phil T said:


> You can get the HD package from Dish for $14.99 per month without a AT?? package. I do now that I have DirecTivos. $9.99 for the package and $5.00 access fee.


That is only true if you are not under a 1 or 2 year commitment, to receive one of those free 811HD deals will require a 1 year commitment to AT50 or DL or above and the HD Pk. The SuperDish is no longer needed or even an option for HD, you only need the SD to get locals in some of the newest markets that E* has recently added locals for. Starting on 12/19/03 all current E* HD channels except CBS-HD will be on the 110 satellites and will require only a single Dish500 to receive these, however CBS-HD will remain on the 61.5 satellite and will require a 2nd dish if you want and qualify for this channel. You will qualify for CBS-HD only if your local CBS is an [email protected] station or you live in an area that you can not receive a local CBS with at least a Grade B signal which you can check on the E* website by entering your zip code or if your local CBS is willing to give you a waiver. At this time E* and D* HD channel line up is the same except only E* has CBS-HD and only E* is doing a Free promotion for HD hardware.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

In northern vermont the HD options are poor. There is no cable or OTA as HD has not proliferated to us yet..and probably won't for several years (thats right). The reason is the state permitting will have to be navigated to rebuild all the transmitters on the mountains and thats not happening fast. In fact I hear > 2006 before they start. Nor have the locals done anything to facilitate this..it costs money and there is not a lot of that here.

Secondly we have adelphia cable..which is the worst (I have it). Moreover since there is nothing to broadcast why would they broadcast anything?

so its satellite....and Dish, DirectV and Voom do not have NBC/CBS/ABC/PBS feeds (you can't get dish CBS because the locals aren't owned by CBS nor will they sign waivers..they never do). So if you want the nationals in HD is BEV. If you search the forums you can find much on this.


Good luck.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

There is a 4th satellite system, you can search here and on DBSForums for Expressvu. It is a Canadian satellite service that uses DISH manufactured equipment and should offer you a strong signal and some HD content not available here in the US.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Update:

Four Dish HD channels on 61.5W have been mirrored to 110W as of 12/10/03.

 9456 HBO HD
9460 Showtime HD 
9466 Dish HD Events
9467 DISH HD (PPV)***

See this thread for updated listing.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Since all the HD channels are on 110 now, you don't need a huge dish like Superdish, just use a plain old 18" single LNB. They are easy to hide if you are concerned about the look of it. I sub to just the HD Pack and Portland locals, so there is an extra $5/month charge. I can't stand to watch any SD programming on my big screen anymore and that includes SD OTA digital channels. Give me HD or DVD, nothing else is good enough!

Nick, thanks for the update, it's nice to see they brought back the PPV channel. I guess I can take down my 61.5 dish now.


----------

